# Reptile Shop in Rushden?



## TnJ (Sep 25, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone had bought from or sold too the reptile shop on Queen Street in Rushden Northants at all?

I have 2 snakes that I really need to sell and as a last resort am considering asking them if they would take them.


----------



## Snow_Man_UK (Nov 20, 2006)

They are just around the corner from me. Only ever got the odd frozen from them although I know a few who have got animals from them. They seem to be generally ok, but pricey for livestock. 

They have offered to buy from me before, and I have seen one or two returned. So I guess they may buy back. 

I would first try classified on here though. 

Let me know what you have if you are local to Rushden - you may be able to tempt me lol.


----------



## TnJ (Sep 25, 2008)

:lol2: they are just round the corner to me too..........:lol2:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

3 streets from me also. y'all should pop round for a beer and meet my critters.


----------



## TnJ (Sep 25, 2008)

we are all coming out of the wood work now..:lol2:


sounds like a plan:2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Moshpitviper said:


> 3 streets from me also. y'all should pop round for a beer and meet my critters.


 dude, i'll be there lol.
pm me ur phone number, i'll give you a shout one evening


----------



## bendaferrari (Jul 7, 2008)

i would advise any one from going to this shop as it has gone down hill badly i have heard of a lot of complaints from this shop so i now go round the corner and see matt at custom aquaria has any one else hade any problems with this shop aswell ?


----------

